# Able to send but not receive texts



## iPoison (Apr 2, 2012)

So, I've tried both http://rootzwiki.com...-build-71-0320/ and am now trying http://rootzwiki.com...log-404-merged/
Now with both, I'm able to send text messages, but the person who gets them always gets a blank text.
I've tried with Wifi and 3G on and off, and the only way to send texts was by turning Wifi off, but that also results in blank texts.
I've also tried this 'set dns' trick, and it brings back the same results.
Any help would be nice, please and thank you!


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

What phone are you running???

Oh the second link you posted is for the G nex wont work


----------



## iPoison (Apr 2, 2012)

larryp1962 said:


> What phone are you running???
> 
> Oh the second link you posted is for the G nex wont work


I'm running the Fascinate, and I found the one that was for the Fascinate.


----------

